# Batterys for multiple engine consist.



## dpotp (May 25, 2011)

I am helping a friend building his garden layout. The question came up on how many batteries he will need for his USA trains F3 ABA lash up and do we need a receiver in each engine or can we use just one and MU them all together?


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

I have trailing battery cars. It makes no difference in the number of batteries if I use 1 or 2 engines. I typically use two 9.6v 3800 mah NiMH batteries in series. Obviously the batteries will drain faster with 2 engines than one. Since I am using a trailing battery car it only requires one receiver.


----------



## dpotp (May 25, 2011)

What is the maximum voltage that we should be using?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Depends on how fast you want to go. With diesels (particularly an A-B-A lash-up), I'd probably be looking at 18 volts or so, as folks tend to run them pretty fast. Run the loco on track power at the fastest speed you foresee yourself running the train (with a string of cars behind), measure the voltage, and shoot for that mark. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

USAT locos will be fine at 18, they are pretty fast, but again how fast do you want to run them, freight speeds or passenger speeds. 

For the same consist of cars, there's little difference in current consumption between 1 loco and 2 locos... 2 locos pulling the same load will draw about 1/2 the current the single loco will. 

How long a train and passenger or freight. I have about 10 of these, so pretty familiar with this exact issue. 

Greg


----------



## dpotp (May 25, 2011)

We will run about 10-12 freight and 6-7 pass. What is the max voltage for an Aristo caboose with lights and smoke using batterys.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

what are you using for RC ? if airwire they say use 14.8 and with those few cars I'd make the b a dummy then two drop in's with two 14.8 bat.


----------



## dpotp (May 25, 2011)

We are using Aristo T.E.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

14.4 volt batteries run USA engines very nicely. The number of receivers depends on which receivers you choose. I use AirWire and put one receiver in each A unit. I them run motor wires from one A unit into the following B unit. I tend to go on the heavy side for batteries. I use 10AH batteries in each of the 3 engines and tie them together using a diode in each battery pack to isolate them from each other. The receivers run from this common battery pool.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow Bill, I guess those babies can run forever! Do you run long trains and/or have hefty grades? 

Greg


----------

